

Reflections on startup life: Week 63 - bootload
http://timbull.com/reflections-on-startup-life-week-63

======
robryan
This post made me think about the differences between something that has been
launched where there are users playing around with it around the clock and
something that is still under development.

Rather than a defined list of tasks I have more of a large list of things that
need to be implemented at some point before we can get into a full beta.
Because of the ambiguities of how some things should work and how some things
fit together with others I have found that switching often when I get stuck is
more productive than sticking to the one task and really struggling to flesh
it out in the absence of other supporting features which will be able to
better define the task down the track.

It seems sometimes that I can lay the base for an entire new feature in the
time it takes to really get into the nuts and bolts of how a few buttons will
behave.

------
movingahead
Couldn't help thinking of the similarity between what you advocate and the
process switching model in OS course. Hope to remember your advice - every
switch has an overhead - clearly.

------
ericmsimons
"Some important things will go undone."

Probably the best advice I've gotten all month. Thank you for helping me
achieve this realization.

